
Every Time She’s Harassed, This Biologist Creates a Page for a Woman Scientist - Mz
http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/03/#
======
winter45
The correct url: [http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/03/one-biologist-has-a-great-
re...](http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/03/one-biologist-has-a-great-response-to-
harassment.html)

Relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:WikiProject_Women_sc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:WikiProject_Women_scientists)

